
Wolfram Alpha does not understand copyright - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2410&blogid=13
======
CWuestefeld
_Algorithms don't need incentives to create: outputting is what they do if
they're useful. So copyright is completely inappropriate_

The conclusion, that copyright is inappriate, is correct -- you can't
copyright facts. The atomic weight of helium, or my phone number, aren't
copyrightable.

However, the logic to get there is ridiculous. While algorithms don't need
incentives, the people who create those algorithms _do_ need incentives.

And because the algorithms themselves are created by, um, creativity, in some
cases their output may be copyrightable. See, for example, "algorithmic
composition", <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algorithmic_composition>

The reason that WolframAlpha's output shouldn't be copyrighted is that it's
pure facts, as contrasted to the output of algorithmic composition -- that
music isn't factual, there's no "correct" answer to "compose me some music
about _X_ ".

~~~
pmorici
I think you've left out a more important point. The results are generated by
unique user input interacting with the algorithms. Claiming copyright over the
result is a kin to Adobe claiming copyright over your work product because you
used Photoshop to create it. Granted the amount contributed by the software
vs. the person is different but where do you draw the line.

------
ugh
Wolfram Alpha's terms of use are idiotic, sure. But I have no problem copying
all the results I want. You can copy all the images and copy the plaintext of
the results (just click on the results, a overlay with the results in
plaintext will pop up). Heck, you can even download a freaking PDF with the
results.

Sure, html tables would be nicer (and more elegant) than the images WA creates
(but because of all the mathematical stuff you can output they had to design a
system that generates images anyway and just decided to use it for
everything). But copying works flawlessly.

So while the terms are idiotic, this article is factually incorrect. Copying
is no problem.

------
jsean
This article is factually incorrect. Copying is no problem. Although Wolfram
Alpha's terms of use does lend itself to be perceived as rather idiotic, sure.

